# Imprimante sur AirPort Express et imprimer depuis un PC



## DanMac (31 Août 2004)

Bonjour.
Ma borne AE est branchée sur le modem-câble.
Une imprimante hpdeskjet 5652 est branchée sur la borne AE.
Mon iBook fait de l'internet et imprine sans fil.
Le DELL sous W2000, de mon épouse (avec une Cardbus D-Link 802.11g) fait de l'internet sans fil mais c'est impossible d'imprimer sans fil.

N.B. J'ai bien installé les pilotes hp sur le DELL

Merci à qui peut m'éclairer...


----------



## fissunix (31 Août 2004)

DanMac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien installé les pilotes hp sur le DELL


 Hello,

 Je ne veux pas trop m'avancer parce que je ne connais pas encore bien ma borne AE mais à ce que j'ai pu voir, l'impression sans fil via Airport Express utilise la technologie "Rendez-vous". J'en déduis donc que sur Windows, ce protocol ("Rendez-vous") supplémentaire doit être installé... mais je n'en suis pas sûr. Regarde sur le CD fourni avec la borne, connaissant Apple, ça doit pas bien être sorcier !

 A+


----------



## DanMac (31 Août 2004)

Il faut toujours tout lire dans les modes d'emploi:
Guide de configuration de l'AirPort Express, page 22.
Mais la hpdeskjet 5652 n'est pas dans la liste, il faut passer par l'installeur de hp.


----------



## Nikopol87 (31 Août 2004)

sur le pécé, installer nouvelle imprimante locale
créer un nouveau port, standard TCP/IP entrer adresse IP de la borne AE installer pilote de l'imprimante, tenter d'installer une page de test. cela devarit marcher


----------



## maousse (1 Septembre 2004)

essaie de faire des phrases en donnant une réponse, tant qu'à faire, ça sera plus clair ! :rateau:

c'est une imprimante réseau qu'il faut configurer, avec pour ip l'ip de la borne express.


----------



## DanMac (1 Septembre 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> essaie de faire des phrases en donnant une réponse, tant qu'à faire, ça sera plus clair ! :rateau:
> 
> c'est une imprimante réseau qu'il faut configurer, avec pour ip l'ip de la borne express.



Non, pas une imprimante réseau, mais une imprimante connectée directement sur un port virtuel qui est effectivement l'IP de la borne express (10.0.1.1 par défaut, si rien a été modifié dans la borne)

Rajouté en complément d'info:
Choisir imprimante connectée, puis un dialogue demandant le type de connecion s'affiche: (1) USB, (2) Série ou je ne sais plus, (3) Autre; choisir autre; une liste s'affiche et en fin de liste est proposé: IP_10.0.1.1.


----------



## Nikopol87 (1 Septembre 2004)

J'ai repris rapidement l'endroit ou il fallait cliquer sur le pécé... et je ne m'etais pas tromper pour imprimante locale.


----------

